# The MERMAID LOOK



## vanessagarcia (Aug 8, 2007)

I used L'Oreal's Trio Eyeshadows they had in "Canvas Teals", Milani "Shock" (equivalent to MAC's Stars N' Rockets or Creme de Violet). My highlighting base is Revlon's "White Whisper" and MAC's "Vex".

Eyeliner: Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eyeliner in "Blackest Black"


----------



## aeryss (Aug 8, 2007)

thats beautiful - and very well blended.


----------



## vanessagarcia (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you! I appreciate it, im learning!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 8, 2007)

You have perfect color and shaped eyes.  The shadow colors are brilliant!


----------



## Mien (Aug 8, 2007)

That' a beautiful mermaid look!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks Gorgeous! Blended well too!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 8, 2007)

wow, very nice


----------



## clarisachase (Aug 8, 2007)

My jaw just hit the floor...that is an amazing look.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 8, 2007)

pretty!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow!!! That looks beautiful!!! What did you use??


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2007)

Moved from FOTD forum.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, this is a gorgeous look! Just wanted to say also I've been looking around your blog and LOVE it! You are very talented


----------



## vanessagarcia (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks gals! I used L'Oreal's Trio Eyeshadows they had in "Canvas Teals", Milani "Shock" (equivalent to MAC's Stars N' Rockets or Creme de Violet). My highlighting base is Revlon's "White Whisper" and MAC's "Vex".

Eyeliner: Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eyeliner in "Blackest Black"


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 8, 2007)

My goodness that is hot!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 8, 2007)

This is so gorgeous! I love the colors!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 8, 2007)

I love those colours, gorgeous look.


----------



## simplykat (Aug 8, 2007)

very well blended! and the color combo is amazing!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 8, 2007)

gorgeous! i want to try this! i'm going to buy those later! thanks!


----------



## entipy (Aug 8, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Aug 8, 2007)

I soo purchasing the eyeshadows!!!! Great look!


----------



## sincola (Aug 8, 2007)

Such a pretty eye makeup!! I love these shades!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning!! You're blending is perfect!


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 9, 2007)

Now this I WISH I could do!
It's so eye catching!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 9, 2007)

You're eyes look so good in here...I have all the colors that you do so I am excited that I can actually do this! yay. I saw the eyeshadow trios @ walmart like 4 months back, they said LE. So I bought the whole set, purple, blue, and green. I forgot I had them til just now.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous!  Do you know the MAC equivalent to the "Canvas Teals" colors?


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 9, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 9, 2007)

that's very pretty!!


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

thats gorgeous! great [email protected]


----------



## ViV04 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am loving the colors<3


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 9, 2007)

*~*It's soooo pretty & bright!!!! Very niiiice!!!*~*


----------



## vanessagarcia (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks! I have more tutorials and eye makeup photos on my makeup blog to help you learn if you all are interested.


----------



## vanessagarcia (Aug 9, 2007)

I think the equivalent would be shimmermoss, jewel blue, and aquadisiac


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 9, 2007)

how did you apply that under the eye without it looking messy?  I'm still trying to get that step in makeup.  Was it a certain type of brush?  Everytime I try it, my lower lashes get in the way and tend to make it messy.....:huh2:


----------



## OliviaChristine (Aug 10, 2007)

This is so pretty, I just love the color combo. Youve got really long lashes...pretty!


----------



## LaItaliana (Aug 10, 2007)

Very pretty. love how you blended the shadows so good and evenly. I never thought to use light blue and purple so Im gonna be copycat and try it now


----------



## mochabarbie (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## moondream (Aug 10, 2007)

The color combination you used is so, so pretty! Your eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Renee (Aug 10, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## kimb (Aug 10, 2007)

perfect


----------



## Ciara (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG that is stunning.  I love the way its blended.  It looks gorgeous!!!

btw the link in your signature doesnt work.  I had to type it in manually.
looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 10, 2007)

I love those colors!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a beautiful combo.  Loving It!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 29, 2008)

VERY Beautiful!


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

omg beautiful!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 1, 2008)

Super pretty!  I really like those two colors- I'm inspired to try it now


----------



## mslitta (Mar 1, 2008)

I love those colors together. good job with the blending and the way you lined you eyes is superb.


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 1, 2008)

I love that!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 1, 2008)

that´s amazing!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lessandes (Mar 2, 2008)

*LOVE* the colors


----------



## leixa (Mar 2, 2008)

Preciosoooooo


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2008)

You have mad skills!  Great job!


----------



## jildo (Mar 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 8, 2008)

love it! just as all your FOTDs


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm gonna try this look, it's so pretty!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 8, 2008)

Beautiful! those colours look so gorgeous with your eye colour


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats so pretty


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 8, 2008)

mmnmm reminds me of candy. you blend amazing


----------



## macheaven (Oct 8, 2008)

the blending is fantastic! i love those colors.


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 11, 2008)

I love this!! i've done similar before, but yours looks better lol.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

oooohhhh


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 11, 2008)

*Exquisite! You are really talented and beautiful!*

*Thanks for sharing the names of the eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...*
*I love your liner, too. Revlon Colorstay has been one of my favorites for years (altho it doesn't stay on me as long as it used to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx* ​


----------



## joey444 (Oct 11, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 12, 2008)

hi vanessa!
gorgeous combo!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 12, 2008)

Flawless.  that looks absolutely amazing


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

love it!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 13, 2008)

The blending is awesome and I just love this color combo!


----------

